# Pumpkin butt



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

I decided to give Wolfie some pumpkin tonight and the result was...










He anointed with it and rubbed it all over his butt! :shock:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

NOTHING is as bad as Snarf anointing with dried beef liver cubes.

He smelled like a rotting corpse for three days and four baths. :roll:


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

MissC said:


> NOTHING is as bad as Snarf anointing with dried beef liver cubes.
> 
> He smelled like a rotting corpse for three days and four baths. :roll:


Aww and ewww. At least pumpkin smells good lol. I'll be bathing the little piggy tomorrow i suppose. He's quilling too so i'm sure it'll be extra interesting...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is adorable! You got to love how messy they manage to get themselves :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: What a grumpy orange cutie! 
He doesn't seem pleased that you shared his mess with us! :lol: 
By the way - loved your subject line. Totally drew me in.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh what a pretty orange...butt... you have !! LOL too funny


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Fun time with pumpkin! And Miss C, there will be no further comments about my little angel Snarf.......... please!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

love it! GREAT picture.

even more so a) actually call my guys pumpkin butt sometimes b/c it's cute...& b) it reminds me of the Buffy episode where Joyce calls Dawn "her little pumkin belly"...also cute


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

rivoli256 said:


> love it! GREAT picture.
> 
> even more so a) actually call my guys pumpkin butt sometimes b/c it's cute...& b) it reminds me of the Buffy episode where Joyce calls Dawn "her little pumkin belly"...also cute


I call my poodle puffy butt so now they go together lol. I showed my mom and i don't think i've heard her laugh that hard in a long time. I was laughing at him while he was doing it too. I'm glad he likes pumpkin since he doesn't like carrots, chicken, or banana. He does like steamed broccoli stems though.


----------

